# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Gamo ơi , tao mới ráp con router cạnh tranh với mày nè.

## Nam CNC

Bài viết mang tính chất cá nhân 1 tí xíu , mong anh em bỏ qua.


---- Gamo thân mến , thấy chú khoe ráp nhiều máy còn đòi mua spindle ăn sắt của em , em cảm thấy nhột cái bụng quá đành đòi qua từ Cần Thơ về lại Sài Gòn , gần 1 tuần ráp xong con máy cũng được được , lần đầu ráp router còn bỡ ngỡ có gì mày giúp tao hoàn thiện nhé.



--- Double Y là KR33 THK , bước ren 10 
--- X là SKR 46 bước ren 10
--- Z là KR33 bước ren 5

--- tấm sắt đế dày 15, 8 cái cột nhôm đúc rã máy , cả 2 món này từ Q8
--- Điều khiển định dùng anpha 46 và 66 , nhưng cũng hơi phân vân không biết có ổn không nếu không ổn tao qua mày mượn đỡ 4 bộ servo concept của mày , nghe đâu lướt gió trên cả toẹt vời.
--- Spindle thì không biết con precise hay jager 60000rpm phù hợp nhưng chắc cả 2 chẳng phù hợp tẹo nào thôi đành gắn cái đầu trục chính V6 đang đặt hàng từ ebay về để.... ỉn 3D heheheh


Mong sớm phản hồi từ chú nhé Gà mờ thân mến , hi vọng chú nhín ít thời gian nghiên cứu nhiều dự án khủng lại 1 xíu chỉ giúp em hoàn thành cái máy cùi cùi này .


HAHAHAHA Gà mờ luôn luôn gà .

----------

Đăng Tuấn, Gamo, hung1706, mig21, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## Tuanlm

ráp xong bán hem?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

còn phia mới bán , dự án in 3D của tui đó cha , tui đang khè cha Gamo mà , hắn liếc qua sợ quá chạy mất dép rồi.

----------


## Tuấn

Hế hế cụ chủ có sờ pín chưa ợ, ATC nhá, 50kv/p nhá, ngon choét nhá  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Cụ già kia.. chụp cái sờ pín vòng vòng cho xem với. Khoe gì mà úp úp mở mở làm khó chịu không hà.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, móa ơi, chẳng lẽ vì tao trêu chọc mà mày hận thù bằng con máy như con voi thế này  :Cool: 

*** hay là cho tao bộ khung đi ***  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 

Sẵn sàng tặng mày 3 bộ driver AC Servo 40V 400W (chưa test. chết ráng chịu  :Cool: )

----------


## Nam CNC

con spindle của anh Tuấn nhớ mang máng đâu đó , con này chỉ là cái đầu cắt , thiếu con động cơ dẫn động phía sau và thiếu luôn cái collet nữa hohoho , thôi bỏ vào tủ cất đi , còn xài được nó khó lắm à , mà ác cái nó con động cơ dẫn động lại là DC brushless , thiếu cái drive thì tèo em luôn.

----------


## Nam CNC

hận gì , thù gì , em âm thầm phang 1 cái là 1 đống , còn chú gamo phang 1 đống chưa ra được 1 cái hohoho

----------


## Gamo

Hoho... tao nhớ hồi mới ráp lại con CNC phải qua năn nỉ mày... giờ có thằng bắt chước loại song mã của tao nhe, hoho!!!

Nhưng mà mày làm cái gì thế? Con này mà in 3D à? 

Hay là do bị tao với ông Bebegat chọc quá nên quyết tâm 1 chú router để bớt giận?  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

gì đâu .... thử sức 1 lần router ra sao ??? nói chung hơi thấy ghét 1 xíu , khung khá yếu xo với Cframe , nhưng ít nhiều diện tích nhỏ nhất cho hành trình lớn nhất đó mà .

Thật ra thì in 3D tao có rồi , nhưng chạy dây đai thấy ghét quá , khung nhựa rung tùm lum , chơi cái khung visme được được xem có cải thiện không,,,, mà có chán quá lấy con ATC gắn lên bán cho mày làm mạch in coi bộ được à , mấy con máy của mày ráp quá cùi bắp , tao chơi toàn ve chai vậy mà đẹp trai hơn mấy con mua nhôm tấm với nhôm hình của mày.

----------

Gamo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Bưng bê cái tấm thớt phía dưới lên khoang mình anh làm hết hả anh Nam???

----------


## Nam CNC

trời , có cái cẩu mini , có cái khoan từ giải quyết hết mà , anh lấy khoan từ taro luôn, quá nhanh quá nguy hiểm.

----------


## Tuấn

> Cụ già kia.. chụp cái sờ pín vòng vòng cho xem với. Khoe gì mà úp úp mở mở làm khó chịu không hà.


Có mỗi cái ảnh ấy thui cụ ui, hổng phải của em, em chụp chọc lão Nam CNC thui hé hé :P Mà em có biết gì về mạch đâu mà cần cái con bé tẹo ấy  :Smile: 
À cái collet ấy nó kẹp dao 6mm vừa luôn ạ, bơm khí nén vào là nhả dao, hay phết  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em cũng đang tìm khoan từ, cái bàn 200kg, khoang 8 cái lỗ 10 mà chưa xong. Rinh cái khoan thường để lên mặt bàn rồi kẹp lại mà khoan lỗ không thẳng dc, lỗ cứ xiêng xiêng thế nào nên đợi rước khoan từ về cho đẹp.

----------


## Nam CNC

anh Tuấn , của ai thế , nếu của anh xài không được thì đổi hàng cho em đi , nếu có con động cơ chuyên dụng thì rất ngon , con đó công suất 350W , ông h-d có 1 bộ đầy đủ đồ chơi luôn ấy , hãng nakanishi ( NSK ) họ đã thiết kế 6mm, thì dao 6mm phang sắt luôn đó anh.

----------


## cnclaivung

móa ơi, 2 cha làm tui cười muốn chít....khiếp con máy  <lần đầu>của Lão Nam

----------


## Tuấn

> anh Tuấn , của ai thế , nếu của anh xài không được thì đổi hàng cho em đi , nếu có con động cơ chuyên dụng thì rất ngon , con đó công suất 350W , ông h-d có 1 bộ đầy đủ đồ chơi luôn ấy , hãng nakanishi ( NSK ) họ đã thiết kế 6mm, thì dao 6mm phang sắt luôn đó anh.


Cái lão có con ấy bảo em lắp xong tủ điện con máy c đểu của em thì hắn cho em nguyên bộ, cả động cơ, biến tần, driver xúi em làm con máy mini cho con nhóc nhà em nó khắc tranh. Mà em thì bận quá, con máy c vẫn đắp chiêu, có lúc nào rảnh mà làm đâu sếp

----------


## GORLAK

E đang chế con này làm router ăn nhôm, các bác cho e ít ý kiến ợ.



Y hành trình 450 vitme THK 14 bước 4 đen thui.
X hành trình tầm 250 cũng sẽ lên vitme 14 bước 4 THK đen thui luôn.
Z e chưa biết nên xài gì cho ngon.

E tính làm giống con này.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

Gato quá  :Smile: 
Phải nhanh chóng thể hiện để cạnh tranh mới được.

----------


## Nam CNC

Chú CKD và chú Gorlak phải nhanh nhanh cạnh tranh với cha Gamo đi , hắn ráp máy âm thầm lắm , nghe đâu phong phanh chơi con máy khoan và taro sắt ấy , bá đạo hột gạo ấy.


Eh CKD hình như ông tàng trữ combo hơi bị nhiều ấy , chắc hơn chục bộ vậy mà không thèm lên máy mới ghê.... bán con mini kia đi , lên con to to cho anh em thèm .

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

E tay ngang nên cũng chỉ tự mày mò thôi, hic....

----------


## thuhanoi

Bac Golắc sao lại tháo cái line đó ra bán đi uổng vậy cố cho nó chạy có ngon hơn không, thử nghiệm xem chạy với step drv có được không

----------


## GORLAK

> Bac Golắc sao lại tháo cái line đó ra bán đi uổng vậy cố cho nó chạy có ngon hơn không, thử nghiệm xem chạy với step drv có được không


Trc e cũng nghĩ như bác, nhưng độ giữ của nó ko có, torque của nó yếu, ko cứng như vitme, chỉ thích hợp chạy cái gì đó tốc độ cao mà độ cứng vững ko cần thiết

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## hung1706

Kaka dòm giống giống con Datron roài ợ, gá con Jager hay con Precise lên nữa là chạy ào ào luôn (phoi bay tứ tung ko chạy trốn ko dc haha)  :Big Grin: .

----------


## nhatson

có 1 con giống cụ nam đang làm

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

chú Linh dùng con dao của em mua giúp chưa ? nó ngon không ? ngon thì em lấy lại vậy hehehehe.

Máy giống hình dáng thôi chứ máy của chú cứng hơn nhiều.... con máy này ráp bừa lên làm cái in 3D cho ông anh ruột , ổng thích làm đồ chơi cho mấy đứa nhóc đó mà , với lại tranh thủ cứng cứng 1 xíu thử xem phay bậy bạ có được không thôi, chắc phải làm bộ Z khác hay gắn thêm cây ray be bé nữa thì ok hơn... nhưng đồ ve chai có sao làm vậy nên gắn cái spindle lên thí nó lú ra hơi bị xa khỏi khung máy , ngày mai tranh thủ vác cái bàn T bằng thép japan 300x500 về quăng lên cho anh em lác con mắt luôn.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> chú Linh dùng con dao của em mua giúp chưa ? nó ngon không ? ngon thì em lấy lại vậy hehehehe.
> 
> Máy giống hình dáng thôi chứ máy của chú cứng hơn nhiều.... con máy này ráp bừa lên làm cái in 3D cho ông anh ruột , ổng thích làm đồ chơi cho mấy đứa nhóc đó mà , với lại tranh thủ cứng cứng 1 xíu thử xem phay bậy bạ có được không thôi, chắc phải làm bộ Z khác hay gắn thêm cây ray be bé nữa thì ok hơn... nhưng đồ ve chai có sao làm vậy nên gắn cái spindle lên thí nó lú ra hơi bị xa khỏi khung máy , ngày mai tranh thủ vác cái bàn T bằng thép japan 300x500 về quăng lên cho anh em lác con mắt luôn.


trogn hình cao quá, làm lại hạ thấp z xuống rồi , khi đó mới chạy vortex kha khá được ợ, dao vẫn tiếc chưa dùng ợ

----------


## GORLAK

Chạy vortex là sao bác nhatson?

----------


## nhatson

> Chạy vortex là sao bác nhatson?





bà con thường gọi là chạy high speed machining, hãng delcam lại gọi mode này là vortex


commercial clip

----------

Ga con, GORLAK, haignition, hung1706

----------


## hung1706

> ...chắc phải làm bộ Z khác hay gắn thêm cây ray be bé nữa thì ok hơn...


Cây nào thảy ra thì để em luôn nha anh Nam. Em làm con in 3D xong bán lại cho nghịch kakaka  :Big Grin:

----------


## GORLAK

hay vãi, bộ khung phải cứng lắm mới chạy đc, ko là nó gãy dao hoặc máy nó gào lên như sói tru luôn

----------


## Ga con

Không đâu bác.

Votex (Powermill) hay Dynamic mill (Mastecam) tính ra em thấy nó còn êm hơn cả conventional. Có điều nếu mòn nó sẽ mòn đều con dao, nên xài xong khó mài lại. Hơn nữa em hay xài dao cũ, bị mẻ đâu đó vài vệt, nên gia công theo kiểu này mặt nó không mịn được (do mấy vệt kia gây nên vết xướt dọc theo chiều gia công). Do đó em cũng ít chạy kiểu này.

Gia công có thô - tinh hoặc gia công nhôm với dao mới thì kiểu này OK.

Thanks.

----------

GORLAK, hung1706, Tuanlm

----------


## Gamo

Đại da ráp máy in 3D có khác  :Big Grin:

----------

GORLAK

----------


## hung1706

Bác chơi dao cũ vẫn dc, chừa 0.2-0.5 lượng dư xong lấy con dao khác xịn xịn chạy tinh là ngon lành. Nhớ so dao hoặc set zero dao với cái mặt Z chuẩn là ok. Em hay chơi thế, dao cũ gãy cũng đỡ phí dao  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

Rồi, phong trào router lại sống động rồi!

----------


## Nam CNC

thì làm tới làm lui có mấy kiểu thôi anh , router xem ra nhẹ nhàng nhất , mì ăn liền nhất , nhưng nó bèo nhất hehehe ... Nhưng làm đúng nó cũng dữ lắm á , như mấy em datron , nhìn một phát mơ cũng khó tới.

----------


## GORLAK

Có vẻ ai mê cơ khí máy CNC đều bị cuồng Datron nhỉ  :Smile: )

----------


## nhatson

> Có vẻ ai mê cơ khí máy CNC đều bị cuồng Datron nhỉ )


datron xây dựng hình ảnh bằng công cụ internet tốt ợ

----------


## GORLAK

> datron xây dựng hình ảnh bằng công cụ internet tốt ợ


E cũng cuồng Datron, cuồng cái cách nó chạy máy, nhưng mà cuồng thôi, chứ đú theo thì ko có xiền, chơi như nó đầu tư con ATC toàn tính bằng vài ngàn $, chắc đứng gốc cây tới lọm khọm.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, con ở nhà ông cũng giống Datron á  :Wink:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em cũng tò mò về bộ đồ lòng của datron, thấy trong clip toàn bị che hết rồi.

----------


## GORLAK

> Hoho, con ở nhà ông cũng giống Datron á


E hy vọng gom đc ít món đồ chơi cho nó, giờ e xài vitme 14b4 cho cả 2 trục, thấy hơi chậm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CKD

Cụ GORLAK cũng úp con máy của mình lên cho anh em xem với. Nó cũng là công cụ hữu dụng mà.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

> Cụ GORLAK cũng úp con máy của mình lên cho anh em xem với. Nó cũng là công cụ hữu dụng mà.


Bác làm e ngại quá, kakakka

----------


## hminhtq

> có 1 con giống cụ nam đang làm


cụ nhatson chụp em rõ cái chân tí được ko ạ cả máy đc thì càng ngon em đang bí vụ nâng cao 2 cái combo y 1 xíu
úp cho phong trào datron "nhái' nâng cao

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tham gia diễn đàn , tìm hiểu học hỏi nên cũng ráng làm 1 em cnc gì đó . Mà mình thì cũng không rành về cơ khí lắm có gắng lắm thì nó cũng được tới đây ah.
https://youtu.be/Z0kUwJR4uCI

----------


## GORLAK

> Tham gia diễn đàn , tìm hiểu học hỏi nên cũng ráng làm 1 em cnc gì đó . Mà mình thì cũng không rành về cơ khí lắm có gắng lắm thì nó cũng được tới đây ah.
> https://youtu.be/Z0kUwJR4uCI


Hơ... cái bộ Z thấy quen quen =))

----------


## Nam CNC

Đa số các hàng hoá được bán trên đây từ cái lò Q8 thì nhìn đâu chẳng thấy quen .

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Hơ... cái bộ Z thấy quen quen =))


Thì là cái qua nhà em thao xuống từ cái phay cnc của em đó

----------


## GORLAK

> Thì là cái qua nhà em thao xuống từ cái phay cnc của em đó


Chém gió cho vui chứ e biết mà, kakakak

----------


## GORLAK

Ráp tới đây rồi, bác nào cho e ý tưởng combo Z với cái sờ pín hợp cho nó với.

----------


## Gamo

Hai lão Nam mới nhập về 4 con sờ pín khủng mấy ngàn đô ATC đó chú  :Big Grin:

----------


## GORLAK

> Hai lão Nam mới nhập về 4 con sờ pín khủng mấy ngàn đô ATC đó chú


Thôi bác, nghe tới "mấy ngàn" là e quéo cả bím rồi

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mấy con đó nghe là mấy lão dùng để làm gối, tối ngủ ôm cho sướng  :Wink: 

Mà sao ông ko qua mấy kho sờ pín đó kiếm ý tưởng cho lẹ? Có mấy kho có nhiều sờ pín độc nè: kho Nam Ròm, Nam Mập & Gacon (có điều sợ mấy cha này bị bt, ko chịu bán  :Wink: )
Còn Sờ Pín China đảm bảo 3-4 bạc đạn 7 thì có kho NS, kho Cu Tí mặc dù ko biết đã bị out-of-business chưa  :Wink:

----------


## GORLAK

> Hehe, mấy con đó nghe là mấy lão dùng để làm gối, tối ngủ ôm cho sướng 
> 
> Mà sao ông ko qua mấy kho sờ pín đó kiếm ý tưởng cho lẹ? Có mấy kho có nhiều sờ pín độc nè: kho Nam Ròm, Nam Mập & Gacon (có điều sợ mấy cha này bị bt, ko chịu bán )
> Còn Sờ Pín China đảm bảo 3-4 bạc đạn 7 thì có kho NS, kho Cu Tí mặc dù ko biết đã bị out-of-business chưa


Chà chà.... nghe ham quá ợ.... Nhưng mà e chả biết mấy kho của các bác ở chổ nào cả, hic....

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

Nhìn cứng chắc quá. 
E thèm 4 Cái chân của Bác Nam CNC. 
Hahaha

----------


## Gamo

Ráp lẹ đi pa, còn ko nhờ ông Giang Bin La Den làm cho bộ chân, chân Nam CNC đầy lông mà  :Wink:

----------

Đăng Tuấn

----------


## CBNN

cái này xong lâu rồi mà !

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, nói cha Đăng Tuấn ấy chứ, cha Nam CNC về mảng ráp máy thì hắn là thầy tau rùi

----------

Đăng Tuấn

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

> Ráp lẹ đi pa, còn ko nhờ ông Giang Bin La Den làm cho bộ chân, chân Nam CNC đầy lông mà


Từ từ thâu. , Lẹ quá dễ nghẹt thở. 
Bữa giờ vẫn đang gom đồ. 
Hahaha

----------

